# P99c QA-AS



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Some of you may think this is a silly question but, Can a QA trigger be converted to a AS trigger?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

No.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope - 1 or the other. Sorry. No way to switch either way


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Slides are not even interchangeable with the frames.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

awall said:


> Some of you may think this is a silly question but, Can a QA trigger be converted to a AS trigger?


Yes.
1. Sell P99QA. Get money.
2. Add more money.
3. Buy P99AS with money.
Conversion done.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have a P99c AS and love it. I found a P99c QA at a gun shop the other day for $400 that was the reason for my question.


----------

